# Question on wireless trigger for Neewer flashes



## curly (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I am looking at the Neewer VK750 II flash and am wondering which wireless triggers should work with this flash. I noticed that the info about the flash says it already includes wireless capability.

Does this mean I can just buy a transmitter, like the Youngnuo YN-622N-TX or others, to trigger the flash without have to get the receiver units for the flash?

Sorry if this is a newb question, but I was not sure if the Neewer flash should work with certain transmitters or not.

Thanks


----------



## curly (Aug 3, 2014)

I should mention that this is to use with my D40, if that matters. Thanks


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 4, 2014)

Unless the specs specifically state that it can be used with a certain brand of trigger, then it's most likely a proprietary. You'd have to buy that brand of transmitter to trigger it. 

Triggers aren't cross compatible, so you can't use a Radio Popper with a Pocket Wizard. However, some brands like Profoto and Dynalite have built in Pocket Wizard triggers; those brands are also clearly labeled as being compatible with a different brand of trigger than the manufacturer. I doubt the brand you're asking about is compatible with anything that's not proprietary though.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 4, 2014)

I think this is the key phrase, "Wireless triggering distance: 20--25m indoor,10--15m outdoor"  it's either compatible with Nikon's CLS, in which case you're out of luck as the D40 can't be used in Commander mode, or it's simply got a built in optical trigger, in which case you're fine, as all you need is the pop-up flash to act as the trigger.  Either way however, I would recommend buying a radio trigger such as one of the Yongnuo line.  Optical triggers (including CLS) rely on line-of-sight, and that's not always ideal for setting up off-camera flash lighting.


----------

